# Hunting Heritage Bill Passes Senate



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(2v...ge=getobject&objectname=2011-SB-0207&query=on


The senate version of the hunting heritage bill passed the senate. The house version is on the house floor awaiting a vote.

This is the bill to remove restrictions for kids 10 years and older, and to establish a mentored hunting program for kids under 10 years old to allow them to hunt with an adult mentor.


----------



## AllForTheGreen (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds good to me! Though really it just sounds like they repealed something put forth idiotically in the first place. What kind've hair-brained laws were in place that disallowed teaching your children how to put food on the table? :sad:


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

HEY,that makes my day!!!!!Lets hope it gets passed A.S.A.P and put into place for the up-coming season!!!!!


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

It seems like this bill still doesn't remove all of the restrictions.
I'd love to take my 10 year old grandson out deer hunting this year during firearm season. However even if this bill passes I still won't be able to, because the bill only removes the firearm restrictions for kids under 14 for private land


----------

